# Seminar With Parker Jr and Trejo



## dubljay (Apr 16, 2005)

Last night I was fortunate enough to attend a seminar that had both Mr. Parker Jr and Mr. Trejo.  The group was split from white to blue and green to black.  Each group had a turn with both Mr. Parker Jr, and Mr. Trejo.  Experiencing one after the other was very interesting given their two very different approaches and topics covered that night.

 Mr. Trejo had us work sparring techniques: jab feints, working up to integrating the ideas from self defense techniques, like Delayed Sword.

 Mr. Parker Jr. talked about nerve activation and manipulating balance.  This was my first experience with this, and was truly awesome.  

 The two topics complimented each other quite well as one was aggressive and the other more passive.

 Does anyone else have and stories about learning from either of these two?



 -Josh


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 16, 2005)

I am from the UK and train under the BKKU(www.bkku.com). My Instructor Mr Kevin Milss and several of his students were fortunate enough to visit Pasaden in 2000. We trained with Mr Parker Jnr and spent time with his family, he then took us to Mr Trejos where we did some trianing in his back garden it was awesome. We learnt a lot from both of them. We were also very fortunate to be able to visit Dr Ron Chapel and studied a little Sub Level Four Kenpo which just blew my mind.

I am pleased to say that this year Dr Chapel is visiting the UK for a seminar on Sunday 1st May in Exeter south west of england about 3 and half hours from London. Also Mr Parker jnr is a guest instructor at our summer camp just outside of London in July.

Anyone who has a chance to train with any of these men surely will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Bode (Apr 16, 2005)

> My Instructor Mr Kevin Milss


 Mr. Mills is a great instructor and very nice gentleman. I had the opportunity to work out with him a few months back when he visited Dr. Chapel. 
 If you were blown away last year, wait until you see what he has in store for you this year. Some new and truly amazing innovations. Just ask him about INDEXING with a punch. Just get a demonstration... and wear some protective gear... check that, wear two chest pads. 

 I had a long discussion with Mr. Parker Jr. last weekend at Hawkins tournament in Carson. (I think it was Carson). Nice guy. We had a very candid conversation (no one else was around). Some of the stories he can tell! Some of them even about my instructor....  (Dr. Chapel loaned EP Jr a car for Prom). We were not in an seminar environment so I did not discuss much about the arts, though I'm sure he would have a lot to say. Fun guy.


----------



## Doc (Apr 17, 2005)

Something I would like to share with all who might read this. Please call him Mr. Parker, and drop the "junior." If you mention you were talking to Mr. Parker last weekend, nobody is going to be confused, trust me. Besides, Edmund HATES to be called "Mister Parker Junior" with a passion. I wish I could put the expression up that was on his face when we talked about it years ago. He may not say anything, but it really bugs him.

Technically, if you are a "junior," when the elder passes away you're supposed to drop the "junior" from your name and make the distinction in the opposite direction by calling the elder deceased "senior." Edmund won't say it, so now I've said it for him.  It also keeps me from hearing him moan everytime someone says it. 

I know no one meant anything by it. Just trying to be respectful. The force is strong with this one it is.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 17, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Something I would like to share with all who might read this. Please call him Mr. Parker, and drop the "junior." If you mention you were talking to Mr. Parker last weekend, nobody is going to be confused, trust me. Besides, Edmund HATES to be called "Mister Parker Junior" with a passion. I wish I could put the expression up that was on his face when we talked about it years ago. He may not say anything, but it really bugs him.
> 
> Technically, if you are a "junior," when the elder passes away you're supposed to drop the "junior" from your name and make the distinction in the opposite direction by calling the elder deceased "senior." Edmund won't say it, so now I've said it for him.  It also keeps me from hearing him moan everytime someone says it.
> 
> I know no one meant anything by it. Just trying to be respectful. The force is strong with this one it is.


 

 Thank you for pointing that out sir, I was simply going by how he was introduced to me.  I can see how constantly being refered to as "junior" would get annoying.  It also makes sense that with his father no longer with us the Jr, would be dropped anyway.  One of these days I will learn how to use that missfiring eratic hunk of junk I refer to as my brain.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As I mentioned I really enjoyed the seminar, I just wish that more of what Mr. Parker said I could have retained.  He offered up a wealth of information that I could only process just a tiny bit.

 Thank you again sir.

 -Josh


----------



## Doc (Apr 17, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Thank you for pointing that out sir, I was simply going by how he was introduced to me.  I can see how constantly being refered to as "junior" would get annoying.  It also makes sense that with his father no longer with us the Jr, would be dropped anyway.  One of these days I will learn how to use that missfiring eratic hunk of junk I refer to as my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't sweat it Josh. You've got plenty of time.


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 17, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Something I would like to share with all who might read this. Please call him Mr. Parker, and drop the "junior." If you mention you were talking to Mr. Parker last weekend, nobody is going to be confused, trust me. Besides, Edmund HATES to be called "Mister Parker Junior" with a passion. I wish I could put the expression up that was on his face when we talked about it years ago. He may not say anything, but it really bugs him.
> 
> Technically, if you are a "junior," when the elder passes away you're supposed to drop the "junior" from your name and make the distinction in the opposite direction by calling the elder deceased "senior." Edmund won't say it, so now I've said it for him.  It also keeps me from hearing him moan everytime someone says it.
> 
> I know no one meant anything by it. Just trying to be respectful. The force is strong with this one it is.




Point taken Doc thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SION (Apr 17, 2005)

Completly agree with Doc on this one, It could get very confusing as there is also an Edmund Parker Jnr around now, he must be around 8 years old.

That Indexed punch sounds very interesting any clues on how it is performed?

Looking forward to spending some time with Doc and Rod in a couple of weeks.

Bode, the pleasure was all mine, back out again for one nights training in June!

KJM [C]


----------



## Doc (Apr 17, 2005)

SION said:
			
		

> Completly agree with Doc on this one, It could get very confusing as there is also an Edmund Parker Jnr around now, he must be around 8 years old.


Also known as "Little Edmund."


> That Indexed punch sounds very interesting any clues on how it is performed?


you already know, you just haven't figured it out yet.


> Looking forward to spending some time with Doc and Rod in a couple of weeks.


You and your gang are going to be very busy Mate. Much to do.


> Bode, the pleasure was all mine, back out again for one nights training in June!


Only one night? Common, you gotta give me at least two mate.


----------



## SION (Apr 17, 2005)

Ha, it must of been that little chinaman that did it!

We will be in town on Wednesday evening I think, but as loyal subjects, I will have to run that one by her Majestey. LOL

C


----------



## Rob Broad (Apr 17, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Also known as "Little Edmund."



I believe Edmund likes to refer to his son as Edmund cubed at times, or atleast that was his running joke at Jeff Blays camp a couple years ago.


----------



## Doc (Apr 17, 2005)

SION said:
			
		

> Ha, it must of been that little chinaman that did it!
> 
> We will be in town on Wednesday evening I think, but as loyal subjects, I will have to run that one by her Majestey. LOL
> 
> C


I ain't mad at you!


----------

